# tips



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

can any ezperts give me some of them (TIPS)


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bout what


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

SQURILL HUNTING


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i would say its one of the easiest if not the easiest things to hunt. so i dont know what kind of tips ur going to get except for if u see one shoot it.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

[some times they can be triky just watch out for them to go around the tree like they do. And if they go in to a hole just sit there and wait and they will come out


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Find areas that have nut bearing tree's , look for squirrel nests up in tree's. Then just sit down and wait awile and you should get a crack at a few!!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

do just as Bore.224 sayed find the nest and u will find squirrels


----------



## ambientflier (Feb 9, 2007)

Hahaha, "if you see one, shoot it", that's the best advice! :lol:


----------



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey first post

What i like to do when im squirrel hunting is to just walk around the woods a while and occasionally sneak up on a corn field that i no holds alot of squirrels. then i just pop em in the head. the best tactic i think for the early fall is to look on the ground for the squirrels, because there is no way that you will find them up in the trees with all of the leaves on em. just make sure they dont see you first.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Once again, their *squirrels*. But to answer your question, just go out where there's oak trees (or any other nutty tree) and start blasting away. Some people sit and wait for them to come by, some like to walk around untill they find one. Find out which one you're better at and shoot like crazy.


----------

